# Sarah Looney Black (~1993 - March 1, 2008)



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

I was only 5 or 6 years old when we got Sarah. I named her myself at that young age. She was so sweet that we would joke that she would die purring. She went peacefully in her sleep on March 1 of 2008. I will miss her until I meet her on that rainbow bridge.


























(edit: sized pictures)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a stunning kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a beautiful calico girl. I loved the pic of her yawning in the clothes dryer. ...or it could be a lion's roar: "_Stay away from my hot laundry_!"


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i am so sorry


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Sarah was just beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

She was gorgeous!!!


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

one year today....  still really sad..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

corinthia said:


> one year today....  still really sad..


*The sorrow of loss is but the measure of how great the love.*

_...you must have loved her a lot._
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sorry to hear of your loss. She was a beauty! I know you loved her deeply.


----------

